# KVM Virtualisierung und ISPConfig als Webinterface?



## MB.n (17. Nov. 2016)

Schönen guten Abend,

in den vergangenen Wochen habe ich mich intensiv täglich mehrere Stunden mit dem Webhosting beschäftigt und hierbei ISPConfig 3.1 als Webinterface/Management System verwendet. Gerne würde ich anfangen mich mit dem Thema KVM Virtualisierung zu beschäftigen und hier ebenfalls ISPConfig 3.1 als Webinterface/Management System verwenden - sofern möglich.

Ich habe in ISPConfig den Punkt VM gesehen - ihn mir jedoch noch nicht genauer angeschaut. Jetzt wollte ich mich mal erkundigen ob überhaupt mittels ISPConfig die Virtualisierung von KVM Servern funktioniert oder ob dies letztlich nur als Webinterface dient?

Ohne nachgelesen zu haben denke ich, dass im Background die Virtualisierung warscheinlich über z.B. Proxmox läuft und ISP hier nur das "Webinterface" darstellt?

Würde mich über großzügige Beteiligung freuen.

Beste Grüße

(P.S.: Dies soll einfach mal eine klassische Forendiskussion werden )


----------



## robotto7831a (17. Nov. 2016)

Die VM ist für OpenVZ.


----------



## Till (18. Nov. 2016)

Zitat von MB.n:


> Ohne nachgelesen zu haben denke ich, dass im Background die Virtualisierung warscheinlich über z.B. Proxmox läuft und ISP hier nur das "Webinterface" darstellt?


Proxmox ist doch auch nur ein Web Interface für KVM und LXC und keine Backend virtualisierung. Ein Web Interface für ein Web Interface zu bauen macht meines Erachtens nicht allzu viel Sinn.


----------

